# CA, AZ, NV Standard Breeders?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Not impressed with either one. BPoodles are high volume breeders and neither breeder's dogs conform to the standard. If you're in the San Diego area, look at Divine Poodles (Denise Swanson). Excellent breeder. Noriko Poodles in Northridge has puppies right now-- I've only heard wonderful things about her and her gorgeous dogs. Neither of these breeders has reds and apricots, that I know of, but the dogs are extremely high quality!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check out poodlesonline.com while the list is self selecting and needs additional vetting by the user, to be on the list, the breeder has to demonstrate health testing is done. it's a decent place to start.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sharbelle Poodles in Vista, CA near San Diego has beautiful standards ( I believe she still is breeding them). She also breeds toys. Her website is extremely outdated but the contact information is good. She only breeds Blacks, whites and Silvers I believe.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Our sweet mini boy, Beau, is from Noriko. She is in SoCal, and has a litter of beautiful standard puppies available now. Can recommend her without reservation. Another breeder to check out is Desert Reef in Utah. Their silvers are spectacular. Good luck!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Check out Five Star Poodles in CA. My Cammie's sire is their Deacon. I referred someone there a while ago, and they let me know that they were delighted with Susan and with the pup that they purchased from her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, if you're willing to come up to northern CA, also check out Rock'nRolla in San Ramon. Amazing breeder!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BPoodles is a member of the San Diego Poodle Club (an affiliate PCA club) but that doesn't really mean much when you consider everything you should look for in a breeder........your best bet would be to call and ask/question her about what health/dna testing is done on her breeders. She should be willing to provide proof of testing. 
You got lots of good tips on breeders but it is up to you to determine which breeder is the one you can have a good relationship with in the future, if needed.
Good Luck!


----------



## KarenKendall (Jun 27, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Thank you to everyone who has replied to our post so far! You have all been extremely helpful! I am looking in to all your suggestions and I am still open to more suggestions. I am not completely against having a puppy shipped, but I think I would prefer to be able to visit the breeder and also drive to pick up the puppy. I have owned dogs of my whole life, including both a Toy poodle and a Standard poodle, but it has been many, MANY years since I looked into Standard breeders. I am diligently doing my homework and reading absolutely everything I can. I greatly appreciate all your help and I am very open to hearing about any and all breeders that you can recommend! Thank you again!!!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Raven and Twilight came from Brienwood in Sacramento. We drove over from Colorado to pick them up. Loved meeting her dogs. Sharlene breeds blacks but also gets some lovely cream and white puppies. 
Also depending on your location you may want to check out Prodigy which is near Salt Lake City. There is also Desert Reef in Utah.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Susie Osburn of Lido Standard Poodles in Las Vegas has a fine reputation, and is an AKC Breeder of Merit. My friend and co-worker has a beautiful cream male from her. Susie is active in the Poodle Club of Las Vegas (in fact, she revived it from dormancy in 1981) and the Vegas Valley Obedience Club. I don't know her well, but I have met her at a show and also when registering DD for an obedience class. She seems very nice. I don't think she has a website, but she is listed in poodlesonline.com, which has her email and phone numbers. She has reds, creams, and apricots. 

I don't have any connection with Susie, but given my friend's good experience with her and her standing in the local poodle community, I wanted to pass this along to you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have quite a good list to start. I found it much more efficient to make contact over the phone, at the breeder's convenience, of course.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Lido is in Vegas. I've met the breeder at trials and she's very nice and her dogs are lovely 

Regaliz Poodles is in California. They breed reds and apricots. My older male is from them and I couldn't ask for a more wonderful dog 

ETA: I don't have experience with Desert Reef, but their dogs seem lovely and versatile


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I have heard good things about Desert Reef as well, from an owner who got an agility poodle from them.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

There's also Marie Hederman of Ash's Mystical Poodles in Pahrump, NV. She has toys, minis, and standards. She often co-breeds with Sharon Svoboda. Their latest champion is a cream standard "Harten Mystical Good Time Charlie."

I think a couple of folks on PF have poodles from Marie.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Another vote for Rock N Rolla Standard Poodles. Oksana is an amazing breeder that shows, health tests, and raises them in her home, one litter at a time. She has a litter on the ground now and there might be a puppy available. Here is the link: 

Rocknrolla Poodles - Home


----------



## KarenKendall (Jun 27, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all so much for your help! I apologize for not replying earlier. I had a health issue come up immediately after I first posted and this is the first time that I have been back on here. I will definitely be researching all the breeders you have so kindly suggested! I am moving from southern California to the Phoenix area in the end of November. I will not be ready for a puppy until January 2017 but I know it is definitely time to start looking. I would prefer to drive to meet the breeder and pick up my puppy...which is why I asked for suggestions in the states I mentioned. Does anyone have a breeder that they would also recommend in Arizona? Thank you again for all your advice!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I believe Desert Oasis seems to have nice dogs/does health testing, etc.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

You could check with Valley of the Sun Poodle Club for Arizona referrals.


----------



## cheryl.riddle (Sep 22, 2016)

Full Moon Standards in San Diego.. I bought 2 phantoms and they are awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheryl.riddle (Sep 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very pretty dogs!

Do you know if their parents had any health testing done? I checked out the breeders website and facebook page and couldn't find any information on health testing, how many dogs they are breeding, any of the parents registered names, litter information, etc.


----------



## cheryl.riddle (Sep 22, 2016)

No, I don't, but you could call Debbie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I just met these beauties at Poodle Day in Carmel. They are both from Marie Hederman of Ash's Mystical Poodles in Pahrump, NV. The owners spoke very highly of their experience with Marie.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhhh Vegas, I so hope to get to Poodle Day one year!! So happy you and DD made it down . Those Ash's Spoos are gorgeous; love the color, both born and created!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Ohhhh Vegas, I so hope to get to Poodle Day one year!! So happy you and DD made it down . Those Ash's Spoos are gorgeous; love the color, both born and created!


Next year you are going with me, Streetcar  I've now missed it two years in a row--first because my mom was too ill to leave alone, and this year because I idiotically helped choose the 24th for our Teal Run, forgetting I was all signed up for Poodle Day on that day! The Rock'nRolla crew will be there next year and nothing will stop me from bringing the kids! haha!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh gosh, and why did they have Poodle Day two weeks earlier than usual Zooeysmom??? I'm sure there was a reason, but I think of October and Poodle Day is onoe of the things to spring to me!

I hope your Teal Run went great!

Yeah, girl, next year you MUST be there and repreSENT !


----------

